# Facebook Groups for Jar Collectors



## jarsnstuff (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are not aware of the groups on Facebook for Fruit Jar Collectors, here are some links for you:Reproduction jars - https://www.facebook.com/groups/844269035644710/?hc_location=ufiFruit jar go-withs - https://www.facebook.com/apps/feed#!/groups/1610798639136604/Free jar auction group - https://www.facebook.com/apps/feed#!/groups/270431379807867/


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey fellow "super member", I'm having trouble trying to figure out why you would post these links here in our discussion group. I just don't think It's right when people are putting links on here that are not usefull resceach sites that help us enjoy this fun and intresting hobby.   Happy Digs...    DD


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 24, 2015)

These were some sites that I had fairly recently become aware of.  I thought other jar folks may find some interesting information browsing one or more of those groups.  Apparently you don't agree, and I'm not sure why you think these links/groups are so useless (detrimental?).  I don't feel that participating in one or more of those groups would preclude participation in this forum.  So I'm a bit confused... do you think I'm trying to persuade people to abandon the forum in favor of the Facebook group?  The answer there is: definitely not.  I'd like to ask other members: Do you think posting a link to another jar collectors' forum is in bad taste or otherwise inappropriate?  If the members of this forum are in agreement with you, I'll even remove the link to the fruit jar rings website that I maintain and has appeared at the bottom of every post I've written for the last 10 years.  -Tammy


----------



## coreya (Apr 25, 2015)

There is good information to be had from a number of different sites and most of us may not have time to troll the net finding them so POST away and share any and all info on these sites! I personally do not use facebook but I have heard that the sites are very active so will be a source for info. Thanks Tammy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 25, 2015)

More than a few of the long time supporters I started with on this site have moved onto FB. I visit there about daily also and it's got some good info. I belong to a dozen or so groups but they're a bit to specific for me and trying to keep up with all of them is hard. FB is a good venue all in all though. I do prefer this all-one stie though.I think what bothers me most is the emails. I just can't figure out how to limit them to what I want and 10+ is more than I want to sort through every morning.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 25, 2015)

Eric, there are two ways to stem the flow of unwanted emails:  1. When you set up your account, UNCHECK the box that says "notify me of every inane comment I couldn't care less about" (okay, it doesn't say that, but you get the idea).  and/or 2. Create an email address at yahoo or gmail (both totally free) that you check only when you're insanely bored and let all those silly notifications go there.  -Tammy


----------



## deenodean (Apr 25, 2015)

I think it is a good idea to check out other websites for info , sales and news, especially local sites! I am sure FB will be with us for sometime until a new fad or technology comes along , pressuring the masses to follow that new trend. My wish that the knowledgable people on this forum ( site ) don't get bord and forget to check in because of the inactivity of other members / potential newbies who are electing to spend the majority of their time elsewhere.


----------

